# just receieved my hygene hygetropin



## danp1uk

Got these through the post today. Brought off a very trustworthy person so I'm sure is legit. Let me know if otherwise.



Original hygene hygetropin, no security sticker, green tops, pin wheel lid.


----------



## danp1uk




----------



## goonerton

yeh i think those look like the ones people on here say are the real ones, why don't you get a serum test done on them bud only £47.

would you give you some peace of mind and would be good to see more results from different products on here.


----------



## danp1uk

How do I go about doing that then mate? I would deffo be interested in doing that as I'm a very paranoid person when it comes to aas and GH. The weird thing is the expiery date on the box is stuck on but matches the vials so I don't think I have anything to worry about. I do trust the source though. I was under the impression that these were not made any more. These were made 2 months ago and expire in 2014. Anyone shed some more light?


----------



## goonerton

If you're near london i can give you a lab that will do it for £47 and you get results usually in 24hrs they have a few sites but all in london...its well worth it if you ask me , for the amount this stuff costs and how slow/subtle the gains are its gotta be worth for the added peace of mind.


----------



## danp1uk

Is it a simple blood test mate? I wouldn't mine giving it a shot as I'm going to buying a lot of this stuff and want to know if it legit. Like. I said I do trust my source its just he might think its legit and its not. Has anyone on here actually used the one I have in my pictures?


----------



## danp1uk

Pscarb your info on this would be great!


----------



## goonerton

danp1uk said:


> Is it a simple blood test mate? I wouldn't mine giving it a shot as I'm going to buying a lot of this stuff and want to know if it legit. Like. I said I do trust my source its just he might think its legit and its not. Has anyone on here actually used the one I have in my pictures?


Yes simple blood test(GH serum) takes about 30 seconds for them to draw blood, usually in and out of lab within 10mins tops then they email you the results next day. You need to have blood drawn approx 3-4hrs after injecting the GH to catch peak serum levels, most people tend to stick to shooting 10iu before test...

Definitely worth it if you're considering buying a lot more. The thing is with GH even when the source is 100% legit they may think what they are passing on is good when in some cases is not.

For instance I know one internet source that is deffo legit , very solid reputation, they are selling kigs batch no. the same as i have tested

which i know is bunk along with rips same batch no i tested which i know is good...i don't think for one second they are intentionally scamming anyone , they just don't know the kigs are bunk.

blood test is the only way you are gonna know for certain if what you have is legit or not, no matter who or what anyone tells you is g2g or not.

anyways if you're interested let me know and i'll give you lab details...be sure to post up results here if you do get done though.


----------



## danp1uk

Can you send me the number then please mate and ill book in for next week. Ill let you all know the results. What do I ask for onn the phone? An IGF1 test? Cheers for your help mate.


----------



## goonerton

Ok mate I will PM you details now. No not IGF, ask for a Growth Hormone serum test they should charge you £47. I think they have a few places you can go to to get blood drawn around london. I go to their lab which is around the corner from wembley stadium, i think its like their head office. You need to get blood drawn 3-4hrs post injection, make sure you keep record of times...

Anything above 20.0 ug/l is considered v good, anything less than 10.0 is pretty poor.

Will be excellent to see the result from this!


----------



## Bob &amp; Weave

As far as I understand unless there is a website such as ww.hygetropin.cn or .com.cn... then they are pretty much guaranteed to be fake, (even some of the ones with websites on are known to be fakes) I notice there is no serial code to enter on any website either...

I would errr on the side of caution with those mate.

I am running Hygetropin.cn at the moment, and they seem to be doing just fine, I haven't had any blood's done yet though. Goonerton, if you could pm me the details of where to get the bloods done that would be great.

thanks.


----------



## gooner fc

Bob & Weave said:


> As far as I understand unless there is a website such as ww.hygetropin.cn or .com.cn... then they are pretty much guaranteed to be fake, (even some of the ones with websites on are known to be fakes) I notice there is no serial code to enter on any website either...
> 
> I would errr on the side of caution with those mate.
> 
> I am running Hygetropin.cn at the moment, and they seem to be doing just fine, I haven't had any blood's done yet though. Goonerton, if you could pm me the details of where to get the bloods done that would be great.
> 
> thanks.


Let us know the results mate


----------



## 3752

danp1uk said:


> Pscarb your info on this would be great!


They look from the pictures as the original pin wheel top GH I think clubbier Lang uses these a lot, I use the Dr Lin 100iu ones when I am away from home only.....


----------



## LOCUST

I use these too. They are legit. These and the dr Lin tribal tops and Lin 100iu kits are the only legit so to speak hyges.


----------



## Sharpiedj

Looks legit, all i am getting offered atm is kigs


----------



## Tassotti

With these GH tests, how do you know that you haven't just released a natural pulse 30 mins before giving blood, and that is what is being measured?


----------



## goonerton

well normal range GH serum is stated as up to 0.8 ug/l in UK and i believe up 2.9ug/l in US, so you would imagine the ranges would be set take into account for normal bodily function i.e a GH pulse, otherwise everybody who happens to have a pulse coincide with a test would be flagged up with abnormal GH values...

when shooting legit GH, serum levels go up to 20-30ug/l so even going on the top of the US normal range , a natural pulse would make little difference to your test result after shooting 10iu of legit GH.


----------



## danp1uk

Thanks for all the replies everyone, I'm hoping these are genuine, will let you all know friday morning!

@pscarb, I was under the impression that the original green top hygetropin aren't made any more. Mine states they were made on the 11/04/2012 which means they are very new. Does clubber lang also use the new ones?


----------



## Raptor

I'm interested to see the results of Hygene Hyge too as i have also been using them myself, also i'm interested in having a serum test done on some Red Tops that i have been offered, in the past i've never bothered with Blue / Red tops as you just don't know what's in them but this would be an interesting way to find out so would be interested to know how you do it properly?.... since the HGH only lasts in the blood for 3 hours, how do you time it properly? Do you take the HGH before the blood test, if so how long before?


----------



## danp1uk

I'm sure you inject 3 hours before the injection, raptor I'm sure we get it off the same source mate, you had any sides at all? I pinned 10iu today to see if my hands and feet would fall off -D) and nothing? Just a slight tingling in my elbow. I'm really hoping these are legit as the source is very fast, reliable and seems like a top bloke to deal with.


----------



## Raptor

danp1uk said:


> I'm sure you inject 3 hours before the injection, raptor I'm sure we get it off the same source mate, you had any sides at all? I pinned 10iu today to see if my hands and feet would fall off -D) and nothing? Just a slight tingling in my elbow. I'm really hoping these are legit as the source is very fast, reliable and seems like a top bloke to deal with.


Ah ok, and i just get numb hands occasionally in my sleep, i don't often get bad CTS but that can be a sign of too much HGH anyway... and yeah we do get from the same source, even Clubber and a few others off here get their Hyge from there so i'm sure we're in safe hands as far as Hyge goes


----------



## danp1uk

All good then  we will soon find out on friday! I do hope its legit, mainly because how friendly, fast and helpful the source is!


----------



## danp1uk

After doing more research many people are saying the new green top hyge pin wheel lids are fake? There saying that there might be old batches lying around but anything with a pin wheel top that is new is fake? I find this hard to believe....


----------



## Goldigger

http://juicedmuscle.net/content/growth-hormone-part-3

Don't know if that's true..who knows..

Makes me think that these hygenes are to New to be originals..confusing..


----------



## goonerton

Raptor said:


> I'm interested to see the results of Hygene Hyge too as i have also been using them myself, also i'm interested in having a serum test done on some Red Tops that i have been offered, in the past i've never bothered with Blue / Red tops as you just don't know what's in them but this would be an interesting way to find out so would be interested to know how you do it properly?.... since the HGH only lasts in the blood for 3 hours, how do you time it properly? Do you take the HGH before the blood test, if so how long before?


You want to shoot the GH IM 3-3.5 hrs before you get blood drawn, this is when serum levels are at their peak , the norm is to shoot 10iu before test, but some have used less and results seem to be linear , but i and most people stick to the norm 10iu 3-3.5hrs pre blood draw.

here is a chart from Merck makers of Saizen , showing blood levels after rGH admin


----------



## 3752

danp1uk said:


> Thanks for all the replies everyone, I'm hoping these are genuine, will let you all know friday morning!
> 
> @pscarb, I was under the impression that the original green top hygetropin aren't made any more. Mine states they were made on the 11/04/2012 which means they are very new. Does clubber lang also use the new ones?


This is incorrect information.......

There are two legit type of Hygetropin

1-200iu boxes, 8iu per vial 25 vials in a box, pinwheel design on green lid....these are the original Hyge Dr Lin used to work for this company.

2-100 & 200iu boxes, made by Dr Lin, 100iu 10 x 10iu vials yellow top with tribal design, 200iu 25 x 8iu vials green top tribal design

Any other Hyge is fake, the brown top Hyge doing the rounds is fake.....

Now I am sure there are fakes out there but non of the above have ceased production totally although I am aware very little is coming into the country due to the Olympics.....

Ask your self what alternative your source or a source is trying to sell you when they say these are fake, there is normally an ulterior motive for anyone pushing a certain brand so hard whilst slating another.....


----------



## Clubber Lang

Bob & Weave said:


> As far as I understand unless there is a website such as ww.hygetropin.cn or .com.cn... then they are pretty much guaranteed to be fake, (even some of the ones with websites on are known to be fakes) I notice there is no serial code to enter on any website either...
> 
> I would errr on the side of caution with those mate.
> 
> I am running Hygetropin.cn at the moment, and they seem to be doing just fine, I haven't had any blood's done yet though. Goonerton, if you could pm me the details of where to get the bloods done that would be great.
> 
> thanks.


first post and its a.......










A) hygetropin.cn is the official site for Dr Lins Hyges, which are back in production. Tribel tops, yellow for 100iu and green tops for 200iu kits. Security sticker on box with code. These are g2g. One of the better GH brands available.

B) hygetropin.com.cn are fakes. These are counterfeits of the Dr Lins & Original (pinwheel) GH kits. Just some company jumping onto the rep of Hyges. These my contain GH but personally id avoid as i know they arent legit.

C) That 200iu Hyge you pictured Dan is an Original Hygene (Pinwheel) and its very much g2g. Pinwheel Hyges are on the only Hyges that have a full pharma license to produce. Crack on.


----------



## Clubber Lang

danp1uk said:


> After doing more research many people are saying the new green top hyge pin wheel lids are fake? There saying that there might be old batches lying around but anything with a pin wheel top that is new is fake? I find this hard to believe....


if its a green top pinwheel but the box has a security sticker and website www.hygetropin.com.cn in the corner then yes its a fake.

if the 200iu box has green top pinwheel pattern, no security sticker or website on the box then its legit.

you have to be careful mate as its a minefield sometimes and most ppl dont know their ar$e from their elbow, or theyre trying to push something they can get instead.


----------



## Goldigger

I was always under the impression the .cn site was the one Lin was behind..

And .com.cn were bunk..but I have seen a serum test for some new .com.cn ones which came out at 42.7..unfortunately I can't post the site here as it contains source info..

If the test is legit..who knows. But maybe with all this serum testing these companies have to up there game..


----------



## Clubber Lang

Goldigger said:


> I was always under the impression the .cn site was the one Lin was behind..
> 
> And .com.cn were bunk..but I have seen a serum test for some new .com.cn ones which came out at 42.7..unfortunately I can't post the site here as it contains source info..
> 
> If the test is legit..who knows. But maybe with all this serum testing these companies have to up there game..


they could easily overdose new batches till everyone loves them, then drop them sharply. Same happened with Kigs. Everyone was having a **** over them saying how good they were, only months later to find they contain harder anything GH and produced rashes, lumps and soreness.

like i said its a minefield and i simply cant be ****d with switching from brand to brand every few months cus they cant produce a consistant product. Dr Lins and especially Hygene however always seem to be bang on.

if i wasnt using Original Hygenes then it would be Pfizer or nothing at all.


----------



## Bob &amp; Weave

Clubber Lang said:


> first post and its a.......


 First response and you post silly pictures... WTF. I thought this was for serious men and women this site not childish egomaniacs.


> A) hygetropin.cn is the official site for Dr Lins Hyges, which are back in production. Tribel tops, yellow for 100iu and green tops for 200iu kits. Security sticker on box with code. These are g2g. One of the better GH brands available.


 This is exactly what i'm using... however they can still be faked. btw I did write "as far as I understand", so if i was barking up the wrong tree, why not just point it out politely instead of like a douche!


> B) hygetropin.com.cn are fakes. These are counterfeits of the Dr Lins & Original (pinwheel) GH kits. Just some company jumping onto the rep of Hyges. These my contain GH but personally id avoid as i know they arent legit.


 They may be fakes, but some have been tested and do contain HGH. My main point was that if you buy Hygetropin, and it has a website on the box such as www.hygetropin.cn or even com.cn, then it should also have a security sticker that check's out on said site... If i am wrong here, let me know but without your condescending tone please. C) That 200iu Hyge you pictured Dan is an Original Hygene (Pinwheel) and its very much g2g. Pinwheel Hyges are on the only Hyges that have a full pharma license to produce. Crack on.


----------



## Clubber Lang

it was a fail tho bud, incorrect information given...

"As far as I understand unless there is a website such as ww.hygetropin.cn or .com.cn... then they are pretty much guaranteed to be fake, (even some of the ones with websites on are known to be fakes) I notice there is no serial code to enter on any website either...

I would errr on the side of caution with those mate"

now that to me reads unless your GH has a website its fake?

And..."*I would errr on the side of caution with those mate*" to me that means your skeptical about Dr Lins or .cn kits? Havent seen any or heard of any fake Dr Lins/Tribal kits so again, inaccurate information.

i apologise if any offensive taken, just correcting the information you gave alittle


----------



## Goldigger

danp1uk said:


> Thanks for all the replies everyone, I'm hoping these are genuine, will let you all know friday morning!
> 
> @pscarb, I was under the impression that the original green top hygetropin aren't made any more. Mine states they were made on the 11/04/2012 which means they are very new. Does clubber lang also use the new ones?


What time is your blood test tomorrow Dan?

Getting impatient to see the results..


----------



## thoon

GH in picture is as Clubber said the original 200iu Hyge Pinwheel and to be honest im not sure if i would trust any of the newer green lid kits with what's happening in the GH world lately


----------



## Goldigger

Hopefully the test results will be in today..

Read this on another board today regarding hyges:

Hygetropins are no longer made yet I keep seeing sources on the small boards and one on a large board all of a sudden carrying them!

The main guy for hygetropin since 06 clearly stated that they no longer are made and that is why he doesn't have them. They were a proven quality HGH for many years and I was sad to see them go.

Fook knows what to believe..


----------



## 3752

Goldigger said:


> Hopefully the test results will be in today..
> 
> Read this on another board today regarding hyges:
> 
> Hygetropins are no longer made yet I keep seeing sources on the small boards and one on a large board all of a sudden carrying them!
> 
> The main guy for hygetropin since 06 clearly stated that they no longer are made and that is why he doesn't have them. They were a proven quality HGH for many years and I was sad to see them go.
> 
> Fook knows what to believe..


this is not true....and which Hyge is he on about anyway?


----------



## Goldigger

Pscarb said:


> this is not true....and which Hyge is he on about anyway?


He doesn't actually specify which hyge..I just assumed he was refering to Dr Lin with his reference to the main man..

Thats not the first time hes said that.. To be honest i havent looked in to it as i dont have interent access at work..Just a bit of painfully slow browsing on my phone..

edit: Just had a browse at that site..i can see that they have there own board sponser, took at look at what GH the sponser has and no Hyge in his list.

So that might be why hes pushing this message by saying all hyge is fake now..

removed the link as the site contains source info..


----------



## danp1uk

Sorry for the delay everyone, due to personal reason I couldn't attend the appointment and I really don't think I'm going to book it again. The last few days I've had nasty pins and needles and cramp in my hands, I've had to drop down to 2 iu a day! I'm hoping to up the dose in a few weeks as I ideally want to run a lot more than 2 iu! Sorry to let everyone down but I know for sure this stuff is good to go!


----------



## danp1uk

Another thing to point out, I feel like a god! Nothing can faze me! Looks like I'm going to be running this for a very long time


----------



## goonerton

Sides i don't think can be relied upon to that great an extent as some people get no sides when running pharma and others have been

getting sides with generic GH that has blood tested bunk. Here's a bit from a post from another board, he did stick up lab scan too.

I think there are a few substances the chinese could stick in vial to give numbness/pins and needles and tiredness...

Not saying that is the case with yours, but only way you know for certain is by seeing whats in your blood. And if your planning on making a substantial investment on more, the £47 is well worth the investment for the added peace of mind IMO.

"Buddy of mine is testing out the newest batch of kigs for a source to see how they are.

He was running 10iu per day through the whole kig kit and on the last day as the kig kit was running out went in for blood work.

His IGF levels came back in the normal range. Normally we would simply say the GH must be fake. The puzzling thing about this is that he had been experiencing all the sides of what you would expect from 10iu a day. Hand numbness and pain, extreme tiredness, headaches, hair and nail growth etc..

This is not some newb to GH either, guy has been running GH since 99 and knows how his body feels and responds on GH.

Has me wondering if the chinese have figured out a way to mimic GH sides without having any real GH in the product.

Normal range is 101-267 and his levels were 167"

the lab i gave you , you don't even have to make an appointment , if you turn up early (before 10.00am) they will do it on the spot. they won't do later as they have to freeze and send to testing lab, so they will only do early in morning, but don't need to book.


----------



## danp1uk

This is going to sound silly but ill gladly send you 10iu through the post and the money to get it tested and you can do it if you like? I live in bham so its a very long way for me to travel. What do you think mate?


----------



## goonerton

danp1uk said:


> This is going to sound silly but ill gladly send you 10iu through the post and the money to get it tested and you can do it if you like? I live in bham so its a very long way for me to travel. What do you think mate?


Yeh mate no probs i 'll do it, as i am very interested to see the result of these too.


----------



## Tassotti

Send it to me. I'll 'get it tested' for you


----------



## danp1uk

Pm me your address then mate and ill post it to you 2mrw. Ill have to post you 20 iu as there only in 8iu bottles. Unless you can use 8iu to do the test. Cheers for this mate, much appreciated.


----------



## goonerton

OK mate will PM you , will be better to keep it uniformed and test 10iu IMO, so if you send 2 vials i will test using one full and 2iu from other...then save 6iu as a bonus for me!! lol


----------



## danp1uk

Lol! Had a feeling you were going to say that!


----------



## goonerton

:thumb:


----------



## Goldigger

Glad you guys have organized getting this tested..

Only thing that springs to mind is, how long do you need to come off the rips for to get an accurate test? We don't want any gh from the rips still floating about..is 24 hours enough for it to clear from the system?

Would it be better for someone not on gh to get them tested?


----------



## danp1uk

I'm sure GH has a half life of 4 hours max?someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## goonerton

Goldigger said:


> Glad you guys have organized getting this tested..
> 
> Only thing that springs to mind is, how long do you need to come off the rips for to get an accurate test? We don't want any gh from the rips still floating about..is 24 hours enough for it to clear from the system?


Yes GH is supposed to completely clear within 24hrs, but as i was going to drop the Rips this coming Tuesday anyway to try and drop some water as am going on holiday following week , i will leave till thursday to test the hyges, so that will be 48hrs just to be 100% sure i'm clean.


----------



## Goldigger

goonerton said:


> Yes GH is supposed to completely clear within 24hrs, but as i was going to drop the Rips this coming Tuesday anyway to try and drop some water as am going on holiday following week , i will leave till thursday to test the hyges, so that will be 48hrs just to be 100% sure i'm clean.


Cool..

Cheers for doing this..

Was looking forward to seeing the test results today as if they were good I would have got some myself.

I agree with the comment about the Chinese finding a way to mimic the side effects..after all they are clever buggers..


----------



## danp1uk

goonerton said:


> Yes GH is supposed to completely clear within 24hrs, but as i was going to drop the Rips this coming Tuesday anyway to try and drop some water as am going on holiday following week , i will leave till thursday to test the hyges, so that will be 48hrs just to be 100% sure i'm clean.


Sounds good to me.


----------



## gooner fc

View attachment 86120


They look like the one i've just received ordering it from .com.cn with a security sticker on the side, my uk source use to get the ones on from .cn but can't get them no more so i thought i'd try my luck as i never source from the net but my parcel came. Paid abit more than uk source but can't afford to run pharma all the time. Will let you know how i get on.


----------



## Goldigger

Are you going to get a blood serum test on those?

Only ask as .com.cn has had a lot of reports as selling bunk..but I have seen a positive test for these lately so things might have changed..


----------



## gooner fc

Goldigger said:


> Are you going to get a blood serum test on those?
> 
> Only ask as .com.cn has had a lot of reports as selling bunk..but I have seen a positive test for these lately so things might have changed..


I'd like to get a serum test done but i don't know if i've got time. Were can i found a list of places that do the serum test in london prefer north london if possible?

Also can i get the vial tested instead of blood serum test to check the quality of hgh?


----------



## thoon

You can get the vial tested but its a complicated proses and most possibly paperwork wont be able to be shown due to where its tested so trust would become a issue

Goonerton can you list what meds you are currently on eg anything that would fluctuate GH levels and will you be doing a base line GH test just before administration of the GH


----------



## goonerton

thoon said:


> You can get the vial tested but its a complicated proses and most possibly paperwork wont be able to be shown due to where its tested so trust would become a issue
> 
> Goonerton can you list what meds you are currently on eg anything that would fluctuate GH levels and will you be doing a base line GH test just before administration of the GH


Well lets put it this way i was on exactly the same 'meds' , diet was exactly the same etc when i blood tested GH serum level 0.3 on kigs and 29.7 for rips, as there was only a week or so in between tests...normal range is stated as 0-0.8.

Baseline is not necessary for GH because our normal range is so low, but for arguments sake as i tested 0.3 whilst on Kigs you could assume my baseline is 0.3.


----------



## sniper83

goonertoon do you rate the rips then mate?are they safe to buy if you can get hold of them cheers


----------



## goonerton

sniper83 said:


> goonertoon do you rate the rips then mate?are they safe to buy if you can get hold of them cheers


Well i am pretty new to GH, but from the results of my blood tests and loads of others i have seen(GH & IGF1) , i would say rips are one of, if not the most potent generic brands around at present, so yes i would personally say they are one of the safest brands to buys.


----------



## Clubber Lang

thought Rips stopped being produced when Kigs went tits up?


----------



## goonerton

Goldigger said:


> Cool..
> 
> Cheers for doing this..
> 
> Was looking forward to seeing the test results today as if they were good I would have got some myself.
> 
> I agree with the comment about the Chinese finding a way to mimic the side effects..after all they are clever buggers..


Don't look like the test on these hyges is going to go ahead, not for a bit anyway as danp seems to be on the missing list , he said he would contact me friday eve, but so far haven't heard from him, and thursday is the last day i will have time to have test done before i go on holiday next week.


----------



## danp1uk

I'm very very sorry everyone, I've had some very bad family news and haven't been on in a while. As soon as your back goonerton ill send them over to you straight away or I might get it done myself if your away for a while. What I can say is wow! The fat is melting off me! My waist and stomach is melting away! I have a major sense of wellbeing even after everything at home! I do have one question though, I've heard the word bloat mentioned loads to do with growth and I'm sure I've got it. When I lie on my side my stomach hangs down, it look like its just skin but there is weight to it like there's water under my skin, is this normal? Also for my job I'm on my feet for 10 hours a day minimum and where my socks have been there's a huge ridge and there is clearly water there, is this just because its been hot or is it the growth? I've had it before on holiday in africa but that was due to the excessive heat. Anyone clear this up as I have no idea what bloat is?


----------



## goonerton

hi dan, no probs, well it sounds like they are doing the trick...maybe you could send the vials to goldigger, i know he has expressed some interest in doing a test of these and i know he doesn't live too far from lab...would save some time and would be excellent to see how these come out in a blood test.

i have pmed golddigger to see what he thinks


----------



## Goldigger

Yeah sounds good to me...

Dan hope your problems sort themself out ..and I'd invest in some socks that arnt so tight


----------



## danp1uk

Lol. Seriously my socks aren't tight! So this whole weird thing on my stomach is water retention I'm getting? Its either very loose skin (which I highly doubt) or water that's sub q. I wish I could show you, its very strange! Yeh sounds good golddigger, pm me you address and ill get on it.


----------



## Goldigger

danp1uk said:


> Lol. Seriously my socks aren't tight! So this whole weird thing on my stomach is water retention I'm getting? Its either very loose skin (which I highly doubt) or water that's sub q. I wish I could show you, its very strange! Yeh sounds good golddigger, pm me you address and ill get on it.


Can you post a pic ?

Your starting to scare me..am I going to shrink but my skin stays the same size, so I look all baggy


----------



## danp1uk

Haha, its looking that way yeh! It has to be water or I have the skin of an 80 year old wrinkly man! Anyone else experienced this and would it be classed as bloat! Picture wouldn't do any good as it would just look like rolls of fat lol, which it isn't! Its as though my skin on my stomach has gone very loose or there is water sub q weighing it down....


----------



## Tassotti

Put up a pic FFS

Have you noticed one hand is significantly larger than the other ?


----------



## Goldigger

Tassotti said:


> Put up a pic FFS
> 
> Have you noticed one hand is significantly larger than the other ?


No..

?


----------



## danp1uk

Hahaha! Do you know what my right hand is a lot more puffier than my left. My skin is looking better, looks and feels very smooth.


----------



## danp1uk

Look I'm sorry if this is going to p I s s a few people off but I really don't see the point in me paying for a test when I know this stuff is deffo good to go! So many things have improved for me this month you wouldn't believe, I suffer from depression sometimes and since starting my gh I feel on top of the world. I can honestly say in my 25 years of life I have never felt so happy about life in general. My skin has never been so smooth and I look very fresh faced as everyone keeps telling me  I'm constantly getting pins and needles in my hands and my elbows and wrists are very sore when I first wake up on a morning. The fat loss I've had on my waist and stomach can only be described as amazing! Yes my diet is A1 but its leaning me up day by day much more than dieting alone! Overall, even though I have never done growth before I know this stuff is legit as I'm experiencing everything I should. Ill keep you all updated


----------



## Tassotti

Really pleased that your happy again Dan. Great stuff mate !


----------



## vigdor

Dan, man, this is not Growth hormone, this is God Hormone! I want some.


----------



## vigdor

Tassotti said:


> Have you noticed one hand is significantly larger than the other ?


Yes, but don't tell my wife.


----------



## Goldigger

Pscarb said:


> This is incorrect information.......
> 
> There are two legit type of Hygetropin
> 
> 1-200iu boxes, 8iu per vial 25 vials in a box, pinwheel design on green lid....these are the original Hyge Dr Lin used to work for this company.
> 
> 2-100 & 200iu boxes, made by Dr Lin, 100iu 10 x 10iu vials yellow top with tribal design, 200iu 25 x 8iu vials green top tribal design
> 
> Any other Hyge is fake, the brown top Hyge doing the rounds is fake.....
> 
> Now I am sure there are fakes out there but non of the above have ceased production totally although I am aware very little is coming into the country due to the Olympics.....
> 
> Ask your self what alternative your source or a source is trying to sell you when they say these are fake, there is normally an ulterior motive for anyone pushing a certain brand so hard whilst slating another.....


Paul not arguing with you..

I've seen a few tests for these brown tops (.com.cn) lately that have shown they are good..one i cant link to and another here..

http://realsteel-muscles.nl/showthread.php/2823-Chinese-rhGH-analyses-on-purity-and-strength?highlight=chinese

I waited all day to be able to view the image in that link, which is the brown tops from .com.cn, needless to say i couldn't help but laugh when i saw it..i was expecting to see .cn or the hygene ones..

Obviously we can surmise that the posters of this info have an agenda or maybe something else has happened we dont know about?

This does make me question the info from this board.. http://realsteel-muscles.nl/showthread.php/911-Hygetropin-GH-Test?highlight=hygetropin

They appear to be the .cn ones..


----------



## GRUNTER

I,Ve been reading up on hygetropins.. Does anyone know which is the legit source now then...I.m confused, I was going to get Hyge 100iu brown tops from .com.cn.. But now I don't know who to go with? .cn? .cc?

I,Ve found someone local (uk south) he says the number check out legit for the Hyge 100iu kits and its cheaper.... I really don't know Who to go with..he,s also offered me Riptropin with anti counterfeit labels that he says check out too...

it seem like a "Lucky Dip" with all brands..

Don't want to waste my Hard earned pennies...


----------



## Goldigger

My mate had the .cc said he got nothing from them...which isn't a surprise as they are fake..

As I understand it all the .cn are Dr lin and meant to be good..

.com.cn Brown tops were dubbed as crap..but lately they have been good.. gh serum tests are high on these.

And I've seen a lab test that showed they were highly pure...

HYGETROPIN 10iu (Tober_6387-4) 4.36 mg (13 i.u.), 0.9% related proteins

So that means 4.36mg of HGH and 0.9% of polutions (related proteins)


----------



## gooner fc

.com.cn do green top pin wheel got a couple of boxes of 200iu kits seems okay, nearly done one box feel the positive and negative effects.


----------



## GRUNTER

After reading loads and loads about the Hyge,s... I think I,ll go with .com.cn... Was gonna get the 100iu kit brown tops, to try.. But read some good, read some bad stuff about them so I might just cough up for the 200iu kit now.... I noticed the "H....pro.com kits are much more money tho... Why is that?


----------



## Goldigger

GRUNTER said:


> After reading loads and loads about the Hyge,s... I think I,ll go with .com.cn... Was gonna get the 100iu kit brown tops, to try.. But read some good, read some bad stuff about them so I might just cough up for the 200iu kit now.... I noticed the "H....pro.com kits are much more money tho... Why is that?


Stay away from pro.com


----------



## GRUNTER

Goldigger said:


> Stay away from pro.com


Thanks for the "heads up" on .pro.com.


----------



## GRUNTER

just got me hyge,s from com.cn.. (brown pinwheel top 100iu) the boxes and labels arrived first in like a chrome sealed envolope, then the gh itsel 2 days later in a styrofoam box thingy... and the numbers on the counterfiet label check out on their website!

does this sound simaliar to anyone else out there... sound gtg?

Thanks


----------



## GRUNTER

anyone?


----------



## S9PKE

Hi Mate,

Ive heard lots of good things about Hyge... Im currently on Blue Top Kigs 5Ius per day and clean diet with cardio... did 12 weeks on them last year to good effect so am doing the same this year following a 6 week var plan (again strict diet). But today my source offered me Genetropin by Genetech for a slightly higher price for 100IUs but are meant to be amazing... Currently on blue top Kigs I get the usual great night sleep and the pins needles and numb hands etc...Any thoughts anyone?


----------



## GRUNTER

Well been using the brown top hyges for few days now, started using at 3ius but hands and feet swelled up quite badly so i,ve had to back down to 1.5iu and now they seem ok...

no cts or aches tho...? has anyone else experienced swollen hands n feet on these?


----------



## musclemen2012

wow, It's real one,the same as mine


----------



## RockyO

I've just purchased the 200 iu kit green tribal tops same batch number as your danp1uk are you still on these??

Any one else tried these hoping there better than the gen-tropin aqx 30 iu pens i just came off :turned:

Any feedback would be appreciated cheers


----------



## Jiminy Cricket

RockyO said:


> I've just purchased the 200 iu kit green tribal tops same batch number as your danp1uk are you still on these??
> 
> Any one else tried these hoping there better than the gen-tropin aqx 30 iu pens i just came off :turned:
> 
> Any feedback would be appreciated cheers


Do you rate the Gen-Tropin aqx I've just grabbed two to test out but first week on it. I don't really get any sides off it and I didn't even when on the omnitrope which was proper pharma whereas mate at same dose of same batch bought together did so its tuff for me to tell. With the Gen-tropin I've done 5iu last two days, 4iu before that and couple of days at 3iu but no stiff joints/numbness. How did you find it?


----------



## RockyO

Jiminy Cricket said:


> Do you rate the Gen-Tropin aqx I've just grabbed two to test out but first week on it. I don't really get any sides off it and I didn't even when on the omnitrope which was proper pharma whereas mate at same dose of same batch bought together did so its tuff for me to tell. With the Gen-tropin I've done 5iu last two days, 4iu before that and couple of days at 3iu but no stiff joints/numbness. How did you find it?


I found that the gen-tropin aqx did work for me mate not sure the extent of this as i was on ghrp2 and mod grf also, but me and a few of my mates were on them and we all rated them i had finger joint pain and swolen wrists of it.

Heres a serum test taken from some one taking 10iu of gen-tropin aqx which proves it is good stuff hope this helps mate!!

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/136576-biogen-pharma-gen-tropin-30iu-pens-4.html


----------



## Jiminy Cricket

RockyO said:


> I found that the gen-tropin aqx did work for me mate not sure the extent of this as i was on ghrp2 and mod grf also, but me and a few of my mates were on them and we all rated them i had finger joint pain and swolen wrists of it.
> 
> Heres a serum test taken from some one taking 10iu of gen-tropin aqx which proves it is good stuff hope this helps mate!!
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/136576-biogen-pharma-gen-tropin-30iu-pens-4.html


Fair enough. What dose did you run it at? I'm also on the peps 3x day mod GRF & GHRP6 so like you said difficult to pinpoint what's doing what.


----------



## RockyO

Jiminy Cricket said:


> Fair enough. What dose did you run it at? I'm also on the peps 3x day mod GRF & GHRP6 so like you said difficult to pinpoint what's doing what.


I was doing 3-5iu a day and 80mcg of each pep 3-5 times daily from SRC!!


----------



## RockyO

Jiminy Cricket said:


> Fair enough. What dose did you run it at? I'm also on the peps 3x day mod GRF & GHRP6 so like you said difficult to pinpoint what's doing what.


I was doing 3-5iu of gh 7 x week with 80mcg 3-5 times a day of peps from SRC!


----------



## RockyO

Anyone had any sore lumps while injecting these original Hyges sub-q?


----------



## thoon

RockyO said:


> Anyone had any sore lumps while injecting these original Hyges sub-q?


Cant say i have ...How much water are you using ?


----------



## RockyO

thoon said:


> Cant say i have ...How much water are you using ?


Was using .5ml upped it to .8ml now, just spoke to my mate who's got the same batch an alls good with him may just be me might try swapping it up I.M


----------



## thoon

I use 1ml with no problems .. but keep us updated mate


----------



## danp1uk

Rocky, I found that the harder I pinched my skin to inject the more redness I would get. I only pinch it to punchture the skin now and slowly release as I'm injecting. I'm very happy with the green top hyges, I used the yellow top dr lins for a month and got severe water retention around ankles so went back to the green tops. What are all your batch numbers who are using the green top hyges. Every time I buy a 200 iu lot it's always the same batch and expiry date, even with 7 months difference from the first batch I got.


----------



## Dead lee

Im also happy with my hygene green tops but i only do IM shots

Batch No: 20120409

Mfg. Date: 20120413

Exp. Date: 2014.03


----------



## danp1uk

^^ exactly the same batch as mine mate. I am also very pleased with these : )


----------



## Dead lee

There good, getting a brilliant pump taking pre work out, im getting some good all round results at the moment.


----------



## zak1990

Also liking the hyges goos stuff!


----------



## RockyO

Cheers for the advice dan, il gve that a go try some I.M shots too see how I get along with that, glad you've all got good feedback only my second week but I'm

In a cast ATM its coming of Monday so raring to get bk into the gym!!

Looks like we've all got the same batch then must be a load going around!!


----------



## jay0008

Hi guys,

I don't normally post. Mainly a reader. I have been using HGH for a couple of years now so I think I know a thing or two. I've tried many different brands and in fact still have 3-4 different brands in the fridge. Currently only using rips. The only thing I have never been able to do is get my blood tested. I can't find anywhere in london that does it?? If anyone has info on this please let me know. I've got 2 weeks off from Monday and i'd be more than happy to share my results and upload images on the tests and vials.

Many thanks,

Jay


----------



## RockyO

jay0008 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I don't normally post. Mainly a reader. I have been using HGH for a couple of years now so I think I know a thing or two. I've tried many different brands and in fact still have 3-4 different brands in the fridge. Currently only using rips. The only thing I have never been able to do is get my blood tested. I can't find anywhere in london that does it?? If anyone has info on this please let me know. I've got 2 weeks off from Monday and i'd be more than happy to share my results and upload images on the tests and vials.
> 
> Many thanks,
> 
> Jay


P.M Goonerton on who's posting on the start I this thread sure he would be more than happy to send you the details if you was willing to share the results what will you be testing rips?


----------



## Clubber Lang

RockyO said:


> Anyone had any sore lumps while injecting these original Hyges sub-q?


you can get a lump after jabbing that disappears after 5/10mins sometimes, just means you've jabbed abit of GH in BF, havent gone deeper enough or got your jab angle alittle wrong. Soon goes as its absorbed quickly.


----------



## jay0008

RockyO said:


> P.M Goonerton on who's posting on the start I this thread sure he would be more than happy to send you the details if you was willing to share the results what will you be testing rips?


I think he's banned? I've tried to message dan but don't think i'm allowed to send private messages? Not sure why

Yes I'll test rips to begin with, been hearing all sorts of disturbing things about the 'cover up' of test results and how sponsors are deleting bad test results etc. I've spent grands on hgh so I hope it's all BS and the results are fine. I'll also test 3/4 other brands and will post everything online. If someone can get me the details of where to get tested in London for £47?

Thanks

Jay


----------



## Mark2021

jay0008 said:


> I think he's banned? I've tried to message dan but don't think i'm allowed to send private messages? Not sure why
> 
> Yes I'll test rips to begin with, been hearing all sorts of disturbing things about the 'cover up' of test results and how sponsors are deleting bad test results etc. I've spent grands on hgh so I hope it's all BS and the results are fine. I'll also test 3/4 other brands and will post everything online. If someone can get me the details of where to get tested in London for £47?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jay


Cause you don't have enough posts to pm folk


----------



## Dead lee

Check out this thread and try to get hold of golddigger

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/194408-hygetropin-gh-serum-test.html

He tested the dr lins yellow tops, be good to see the orginal hyge tested


----------



## J.Smith

Im loving rips atm...cheaper than hyges and pretty good tbh.

Ive been using over 4weeks ed....and havent had one little lump at injection site at all


----------



## RockyO

Clubber Lang said:


> you can get a lump after jabbing that disappears after 5/10mins sometimes, just means you've jabbed abit of GH in BF, havent gone deeper enough or got your jab angle alittle wrong. Soon goes as its absorbed quickly.


Think that's what was happening all ok now cheers


----------



## dusher

Are the original hyge still worth getting? Or the Dr.Lins the only ones you want?


----------



## Hotdog147

dusher said:


> Are the original hyge still worth getting? Or the Dr.Lins the only ones you want?


Originals are very good mate


----------



## dusher

Hotdog147 said:


> Originals are very good mate


8iu a day is my plan. Anyone done the same dose on the originals with success?


----------



## sammy123

Rips are garbage same with alot of hgh generics in china you are very lucky to find a real kit if you do. every1 always seems to be testing there gh levels for a blood test, this is false reading. you need to test for igf-1 is more accurate how real your hgh is. Thats why docotrs check igf-1 levels for growth hormone not gh serum... But yes it gives me all these side effects. Its not real, rips are nothing more than a strong peptide. It really shows that people who want to try 8iu/day have never tried pharm grade hgh, might aswel save up for 2-3iu/day of hgh pharm grade will give you amazing results in conjunction with AAS and insulin. IF YOU ARNT SEEING REAL BODY CHANGES ON YOUR HGH GENERIC KIT THAN ITS NOT REAL I'M SORRY BUT FAT LOSS DOESN'T CUT IT, HOW ABOUT YOUR IGF-1 LEVELS AND SOME BIG MASS.


----------



## Dead lee

sammy123 said:


> Rips are garbage same with alot of hgh generics in china you are very lucky to find a real kit if you do. every1 always seems to be testing there gh levels for a blood test, this is false reading. you need to test for igf-1 is more accurate how real your hgh is. Thats why docotrs check igf-1 levels for growth hormone not gh serum... But yes it gives me all these side effects. Its not real, rips are nothing more than a strong peptide. It really shows that people who want to try 8iu/day have never tried pharm grade hgh, might aswel save up for 2-3iu/day of hgh pharm grade will give you amazing results in conjunction with AAS and insulin. IF YOU ARNT SEEING REAL BODY CHANGES ON YOUR HGH GENERIC KIT THAN ITS NOT REAL I'M SORRY BUT FAT LOSS DOESN'T CUT IT, HOW ABOUT YOUR IGF-1 LEVELS AND SOME BIG MASS.


There's loads of good igf 1 result tests for rips out there if you know where to look for them

And im not going to get into a handbags argument over them either.. iv used them and found them very good

Im using pharma humatrope at the moment is there a massive difference like you speak of.. no


----------



## Superhorse

I will need to borrow some of the humatrope you speak of to verify your statement.

It's only fair you know...



Dead lee said:


> There's loads of good igf 1 result tests for rips out there if you know where to look for them
> 
> And im not going to get into a handbags argument over them either.. iv used them and found them very good
> 
> Im using pharma humatrope at the moment is there a massive difference like you speak of.. no


----------



## SSJay

Dead lee said:


> There's loads of good igf 1 result tests for rips out there if you know where to look for them
> 
> And im not going to get into a handbags argument over them either.. iv used them and found them very good
> 
> Im using pharma humatrope at the moment is there a massive difference like you speak of.. no


There shouldn't be a massive difference no, but there should be a considerable difference unless the humatrope isn't genuine.

I used rips when they first came out and they were great, I then used them twice again a couple of years later and they were average at best, I personally prefer Lins hyge over them tbh, whereas at first it was the otherway around.


----------



## Dead lee

SSJay said:


> There shouldn't be a massive difference no, but there should be a considerable difference unless the humatrope isn't genuine.
> 
> I used rips when they first came out and they were great, I then used them twice again a couple of years later and they were average at best, I personally prefer Lins hyge over them tbh, whereas at first it was the otherway around.


Humatrope is 100%


----------



## Superhorse

Dead lee said:


> Humatrope is 100%


Not to be a broken record but I'm sure you want to verify this to the people and I'm your no.1 volunteer!


----------



## Dead lee

Superhorse said:


> Not to be a broken record but I'm sure you want to verify this to the people and I'm your no.1 volunteer!


Sorry buddy but im gonna have to be the guinea pig on these


----------



## Superhorse

Dead lee said:


> Sorry buddy but im gonna have to be the guinea pig on these


haha, I know, just kidding, enjoy, I hear they are highly rated


----------

